# [Rented] 1 BR 7/12 - 7/19 ocean view Riviera Beach, San Juan Capistrano, CA



## chemteach (Jun 14, 2014)

$700   for a 1  bedroom ocean view unit at Riviera Beach and Spa Resort in San Juan Capistrano, CA


----------



## chemteach (Jun 16, 2014)

bumping this up


----------



## nicfalc (Jun 16, 2014)

*Available?*

Hi:  I sent you an e-mail but my box was full.  You can now respond please...


----------



## chemteach (Jun 19, 2014)

bumping up...


----------



## chemteach (Jun 21, 2014)

bumping again


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 21, 2014)

If it's as advertised (ocean view, etc) then I will take it. Sent you a PM.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 25, 2014)

It is still available.  I sent a PM back.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 27, 2014)

The unit has been rented


----------

